# Repairing failed dovetail drawer front



## trictle (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,
A question for the Lum-jockians here:
This is a 1970's drawer front that has suffered numerous previous attempts at repairs. I think it's all PVA glues so i'm thinking i'll disassemble it, remove all the old glue and try some repairs with shims but I have a question: shouldn't there be one or two more dovetails at the top? Seems like that is why it is failing from the top down. I figure i'll just scab in new dovetails to compensate. Any other ideas? 
Thanks guys,
AJ


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

What a mess -
I think if I had to do this, after removing the old glue I would re-cut the dovetails in the drawer face a size larger than the existing ones, including the left end where they seem to be missing. Then I would make a replacement side to fit the newly cut dovetails in the front piece. Then re-assemble the drawer with Titebond II and clamps.

Charley


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 Charley


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks to me like a cheap factory shortcut and left out the upper dovetails. I think if it was mine I 'd save the drawer front and rebuild the rest of the drawer from scratch and dovetail the the whole front.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

I would recut bigger dovetails in the front, cut the dovetails off the sides and cut new ones. The drawer would only be ~1/2" shorter than original. I certainly wouldn't notice that.


----------



## trictle (Apr 25, 2015)

You know, I never considered just cutting off the old dovetails and cutting new ones…so focused on repairing what exists. You are right, 1/2" will never be noticed and then they'll not fail again. Great idea!! Thanks guys, I knew I could rely on you for advice.
AJ


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Glad to help, would like to see a picture when you're done so we can see how it turned out.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I would put a butter fly at the top to replace the missing dovetail.
Or a pocket screw?

Its a 70's dresser who's gonna criticize it?


----------

